# Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) and Alsa not working

## jeezus84

Hello everyone. My sound card is an Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family).

Sound Card Support is compiled directly into the kernel, but ALSA and OSS are not selected.

I've tried compiling alsa-driver with both intel8x0 and hda-intel in the ALSA_CARDS variable in make.conf, each alone and once together. intel8x0 and hda-intel both compile and give the same results when tried on their own.

```

sno linux # cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

#CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS=""

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=""

USE="X alsa apache2 php mysql mysqli apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr cli crypt ctype cups dba eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd ethereal exif expat fam fastbuild foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp gd gdbm gif glut gmp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile idn imlib ipv6 jpeg kernel_linux lcms libg++ libwww mad memlimit mikmod mng motif mozilla mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png posix python qt quicktime readline samba sdl session simplexml slang soap sockets spell spl ssl tcltk tcpd tiff tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev userland_GNU vorbis x86 xml xml2 xmms xsl xv zlib"

FEATURES=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo ftp://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo ftp://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo"

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0 hda-intel"

```

```

sno linux # cat /etc/modules.d/alsa

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.5 2006/06/13 10:18:25 uberlord Exp $

# ALSA portion

# OSS/Free portion

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `modules-update' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.11 ---

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

```

alsaconf finds and sets up the hda-intel module, alsasound starts without problems, but still I don't get any sound. The Gnome volume control tells me there is no sound card present. XMMS using the alsa output plugin cannot play.

What am I doing wrong?

----------

## didymos

Does this happen as root or as a normal user?  If the latter, you need to add that user to the audio group:

```

gpasswd -a <username> audio

```

----------

## jeezus84

i've added my user to the audio group. xmms will play now, and the Gnome volume control works but I dont' hear anything. MP3's 'play' but no sound comes out of the speakers or headphones. Perhaps something is muted somewhere. I've tried running alsamixer and everything seems like it's turned up.

----------

## Chevredansante

..Last edited by Chevredansante on Tue Jul 04, 2006 1:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gustafson

Try downgrading alsa-utils to alsa-utils-1.0.10, it worked for me.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-476766-highlight-.html

----------

